# Just bought Precision turbo GT32...........



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

I have finally decided to get out of the 70's and move into better technology........I just purchased a PT GT32 with a 76 trim .63 a/r turbine.....the PT guy said this will spool fast(er) and support up to 500 crank HP..........I will post a review and #'s soon............I will be running at the track this weekend for the last time with this 50 trim T3/T4 and see what it can do,.......then hello GT32!!! BTW PT gives you 12,000,12month warranty! NOT BAD


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Just bought Precision turbo GT32........... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

My friend ran one on his GSR. Great spool up, full boost (8psi) by 3500rpm and pulled very strong to 8400rpm. Making 285whp and 193wtq. Torque curve was super flat also. Makes me want to buy the same turbo. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Just bought Precision turbo GT32........... (Scirocco20v)*

Thanks for the feedback Dustin,that is EXACTLY what I want to hear!!!TORQUE!! Where did mine go??


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

u used it already, hehehe, hey tom good luck with your new turbo, i will be hopefully having my car at your shop for a week to install my turbo and parts i am collecting aight man peace
Wes


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

hey stay out of my head man. How did you know igot that turbo???? WTF Mate


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Just bought Precision turbo GT32........... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

Precision makes great turbos, especially their gt series 
I also saw their warrenty, pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
have fun with the new turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

that'll spool up nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Just so you guys know the way the center section of the Real GT32 is made makes it impossible to run a .48 .63a/r, you need a custom housing made to keep the GT32 turbine wheel, what you bought is a old school regular T3 style turbine wheel machined To a GT32 compressor wheel, so your runnning a T3/GT32. WE got a Full GT32 in stock but like i mention about the turbine wheel, garrett made it with a .78a/r housing but you have a full gt32 turbo not just compressor wheel. Good turbo anyway but T3 turbine wheel wich will take away from the efficiency of the compressor wheel. good luck here is a pic of a GT32 non ball bearing using a GT turbine tecnology.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_Just so you guys know the way the center section of the Real GT32 is made makes it impossible to run a .48 .63a/r, you need a custom housing made to keep the GT32 turbine wheel, what you bought is a old school regular T3 style turbine wheel machined To a GT32 compressor wheel, so your runnning a T3/GT32. WE got a Full GT32 in stock but like i mention about the turbine wheel, garrett made it with a .78a/r housing but you have a full gt32 turbo not just compressor wheel. Good turbo anyway but T3 turbine wheel wich will take away from the efficiency of the compressor wheel. good luck here is a pic of a GT32 non ball bearing using a GT turbine tecnology.


Not true, the turbine housing comes machined to house the center cartridge. I know because I have several in stock... Stop spreading false information..


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (passatG60)*

Well that's the info i got from the people at garrett so if it's false then they are telling myself wrong info but thanks for your input. Can i see one of your in stock GT32 with .63a/r turbine housing? I know they machine the housing for the GT30 but theyr not built the same, that's the reason for making it hard to put the .63 on it because it's offset. But show me a pic of your turbo..


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*









Center housing is fully GT, non-watercooled as ALL GT's come.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

how would a t3 turbine hurt the efficiency of a given compressor wheel? it might not spool as quickly, or it might have more backpressure, but it certainly isn't going to hurt the compressor efficiency. 
whats it gonna do walk over there and beat it up?


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

whats it gonna do walk over there and beat it up? [/QUOTE]
Yeah kinda! by creating more back pressure it chokes it up a bit making it less efficient.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

that doesn't make the compressor any less efficient. It makes the system as a whole less efficient but the compressor figures do not change.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

That'd make the turbine less efficient, there are such things as turbine flow maps.
hth
Paul


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

I know it makes the whole system less efficient but it starts with the turbine, if that is not has running to spec it will drop the total efficiency down. If you prefer "whole system" over "compressor efficiency" that's fine but end results are the same. you need a good marriage of wheels to make things run the right way, not just 2 wheels put togheter. Hey if he is happy with is turbo great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i got my info and so far what i know has gotten me a 11s street car. So really no need to drag this on. All i wanted to do was give more info on the GT32 not start a debate... So keep boosting Vdubs and have a good day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

staying out of the pissing competition here.. What I think you are looking at is a GT32 with a precision .63 a/r exhaust housing mated to it. Precision casts its own exhaust houseings for better efficiency than the standard ones. Make sense?


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*

This is very interesting,I will call Precision tomorro and ak them about this......and yes,my CHRA looks just like the one in the first pic,but is the same turbo as PassatG60 posted a pic of.....I will call and find out if I have a T3 or GT turbine,and will post my findings.......Thanks for the info Eurocco T and PassatG60,I will get to the bottom of this!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

lol precision casting there own housings "for better efficiency" is a crock. 
and i highly endorse / and use precision products. 
The fact of the matter is garret rapes you for "garrett" brand housings so precision, turbonetics, master power, and many others simply cast there own housings and save $.


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

I called Precision Turbo this morning and got the REAL SCOOPZ.............as it turns out Eurorocco and PassatG60 were BOTH right........It is true that Garrett DOES NOT make other housings for the turbine side,so yes,if you contact Garrett,you cannot get a T3 flange style .48 or .63 housing for the GT turbine wheel..........BUT 
Precision casts their own turbine housing and contours them for the GT turbine blades,in a .63 T3 style turbine housing........the CHRA IS a complete Garrett GT ,so yes I got the 52 trim compressor wheel,and 76 trim (2.5" X 2.15) GT turbine wheel in a .63 housing........
PRECISION ROCKS! I am so stoked,where else can you buy a custom GT turbo with .63 a/r for $837.00??? I am stoked check them out........and they made mine and had it shipped to me in 4 days!!







http://www.precisionturbo.net


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

check out there intercoolers too


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_I called Precision Turbo this morning and got the REAL SCOOPZ.............as it turns out Eurorocco and PassatG60 were BOTH right........It is true that Garrett DOES NOT make other housings for the turbine side,so yes,if you contact Garrett,you cannot get a T3 flange style .48 or .63 housing for the GT turbine wheel..........BUT 
Precision casts their own turbine housing and contours them for the GT turbine blades,in a .63 T3 style turbine housing........the CHRA IS a complete Garrett GT ,so yes I got the 52 trim compressor wheel,and 76 trim (2.5" X 2.15) GT turbine wheel in a .63 housing........
PRECISION ROCKS! I am so stoked,where else can you buy a custom GT turbo with .63 a/r for $837.00??? I am stoked check them out........and they made mine and had it shipped to me in 4 days!!







http://www.precisionturbo.net 


*choke* You paid how much for that thing? Damn you got ripped, sorry to say. My friend bought his for $575 shipped.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

Im sure he did!!


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_

*choke* You paid how much for that thing? Damn you got ripped, sorry to say. My friend bought his for $575 shipped.

well, he got a damn good price off a desperate person or it was used, but that is not the normal price. Good for him. I bought an E36 325IS last summer for $1,500. I'll be hard pressed to ever find that again. So are we to assume that E36 325IS's are worth $1500 now since I said it on the internet?
Are you a tuner? I once got a custom tune for free off a good friend of mine before I got all my equipment, so tuning is free now..


_Modified by passatG60 at 12:42 AM 11-3-2004_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_ PRECISION ROCKS! I am so stoked,where else can you buy a custom GT turbo with .63 a/r for $837.00??? 

It's the R in GT that makes it expensive, with that being said, there's a huge difference in price in between a GT35 and a GT35R, as well all know the R stands for Dual Ball Bearing.
hth
Paul


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (passatG60)*

http://www.honda-tech.com 

Check it out they had a group buy for them. $575 shipped. GT32E .63 a/r housing with 5 bolt flange. His was brand new from a Precision dealer IIRC. I almost bought one then but im still trying to get rid of my t3/t4


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

Man,I don't even mind spending the $800.00,I GET A 12MONTH warranty!!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

Well now that we got all the techo mumbo jumbo out of the way...
it's time for the real world application.
Let us know the pros/cons(if any) when you mount her








Good luck,
Jason


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
I bought an E36 325IS last summer for $1,500. I'll be hard pressed to ever find that again. So are we to assume that E36 325IS's are worth $1500 now since I said it on the internet?
Are you a tuner? I once got a custom tune for free off a good friend of mine before I got all my equipment, so tuning is free now..
_Modified by passatG60 at 12:42 AM 11-3-2004_

LOL


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (16volt)*

Yea, I'm switching from a 50 trim to this GT32, I wanna see some info on it!! If PG60 would hurry up with my rig, I could post some info as well


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

nebu you need to quit buying 50 different turbos and just pick one and run it


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_nebu you need to quit buying 50 different turbos and just pick one and run it

Well, I thought I was going to do the 50 trim again, so I bought that. Then I got a killer deal on that 60-1, I couldn't pass it up. But I sold both turbos for more than I paid (the 60-1 WAY more than I paid) and am going to try this GT32. It looks like a pretty street turbo.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

fair enough
u know tho, if your gonna go to the gt32 you might as well go to a 35


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Well,I will have mine in my car in about a month,I have to plumb up and fab a new downpipe and dump tube for external wastegate,so that will take some time.....I can't believe I waited this long to buy a external,I have been running 24psi on internal wastegate this whole time!,lol....boost spikes a "little"


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_fair enough
u know tho, if your gonna go to the gt32 you might as well go to a 35









Well, the GT35 has a HUGE turbine housing (1.18 a/r) and a pretty big turbine wheel (68mm), and I don't know if precision makes a standard T3 housing for it with a smaller A/R. It uses the same compressor wheel, so I could, I just don't know if I want that big of a turbine wheel. I really don't think I would see much gain with a 1.8 if my goal is only 400whp.


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (nebulight)*

The Gt32 is good for 520hp,which outflows a GT30,so that is PLENTY for what most of us VW guys need.....if we had V-tech and a 9k redline,we could all get the SC61!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_The Gt32 is good for 520hp,which outflows a GT30,so that is PLENTY for what most of us VW guys need.....if we had V-tech and a 9k redline,we could all get the SC61!









I don't see what GT32 you are talking about? Everything I've seen for it has been rated at around 420hp. Is yours a 52 trim? 71mm exducer and 51.19mm inducer? Because I think they have a different trim.


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (nebulight)*

If you click on my Precision turbo link,and click on "turbochargers,then GT turbos,they have it right there,GT 32 ,520 hp. Plus Brian at Precision said "this turbo is capable of 520 hp".....so that is what I am going on.......either way,if it spools better than my .48 stage 5 turbined 50 trim,(which he said it would),then I will be happy...!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_If you click on my Precision turbo link,and click on "turbochargers,then GT turbos,they have it right there,GT 32 ,520 hp. Plus Brian at Precision said "this turbo is capable of 520 hp".....so that is what I am going on.......either way,if it spools better than my .48 stage 5 turbined 50 trim,(which he said it would),then I will be happy...!

I think the 520hp rating is for the 76mm compressor wheel, which I think is the GT35 (not GT35R) compressor wheel, also a 52 trim which would make the inducer a 55mm (GT3255) The 71mm one that you ordered, and I will order, is a 71mm exducer and a 51mm inducer (GT3251). So many different trims!!!!! Gives me a headache to think about it, lol.


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (nebulight)*

You know what? I think you are right! I have tye 3251,definitely with the smaller wheel.......I will call Precision again and ask them......if you are right,then I might have to get something else!That guy did tell me this was a 500hp turbo.If he is wrong,then I will take action!lol.....


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

meh, it will still make some power, I think it can still make 400whp. But if you are shooting for 500, I'd get the 76mm exducer (GT3255)


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (nebulight)*

I did look at the compressor map,it is for a 52 trim,50 a/r.......this turbo I have has a .60 compressor a/r........I will find out tomorrow!


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

I called and yes,it was mis-communication,I have the "480hp at the crank one"the 3251,BUT Precision said" No problem,we will build and ship you the other turbo ,the 3255 520hp turbo at no charge,just send that one back",and I told them,"that is not necessary since my goal is 400whp,and that turbo will take me there".........so I am keeping the 3251!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

good customer service, a lot of companies would just say "we didn't say that" 
yet again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to precision turbo & engine


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_good customer service, a lot of companies would just say "we didn't say that" 
yet again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to precision turbo & engine

*cough* ATP *cough*
"Oh, well, the price I quoted you was for a different product" 
"..........okay, so why did you send me the correct one?"


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (nebulight)*

Check this out........the guys at Precision said,"run the turbo,if you DO NOT like it,send it back and we will send you another one free of charge".........damn,I never got treated this well by any aftermarket parts company except SDS!!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_Check this out........the guys at Precision said,"run the turbo,if you DO NOT like it,send it back and we will send you another one free of charge".........damn,I never got treated this well by any aftermarket parts company except SDS!!









That's awesome!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

i have the feeling, that soon, there will be many PTE turbos on vortex


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

damn i knew i about their warrenty but 
that is great customer service 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for ya


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (FULLE LOADED)*

Any updates on this turbo?


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (nebulight)*

It has been monsoon rains in Hawaii last 2 weeks so both weekends track has been closed.......we are hoping for good weather,but I am getting frustrated,even in November we are having 73+ deg. nights with humidity! This is sucking for turbos! I am still waiting to boost one last time on this 50 trim THEN I will be changing over,and it won't be easy,I have to install a new manifold,external wategate,and fab up new downpipe and dump tube,so it is a lot of work just to put that biotch in!! But I am going to do it soon......for now it is just sittin' there looking pretty....I figure if I grenade my mkotor at the track with 25psi+ boost,then might as well F up my crappy ole' 50 trim.


----------

